

Ask HN: PRogramming Language for 2013? - musiic703

I've been reading articles to see which programming language is going to be most promising this year. It seems like every blog I read is different. Some say python is first or others say C, or Java, or Ruby and Go. PHP seems to be in 3rd place for all the blogs I've read. Im wondering what HN thinks?
======
stephenr
I'm sure hipster-cool 5.0 will be amazing this year, there has been no frost
so far so the crop is amazing.

Programming languages are not fruit, "promising this year" means nothing.

------
bjourne
Try to wrap your head around Factor: <http://factorcode.org/> Possibly it will
not break out this year, but I'm sure it will become fairly popular in the
future.

~~~
musiic703
That's interesting I never heard of Factor. What do you think about python or
ruby?

------
malandrew
Personally, if I were to start learning a new language today from the up and
coming language with the intent of using it in production for the next couple
of years, I'd choose Go, Clojure or Rust. Of the proven languages with large
markets, I'd choose Python. Definitely wouldn't choose PHP.

------
claudiug
oop = c++/java/ruby/python funtional = c/scala/ruby/python don't use: php web:
java/ruby/python desk: net/c++/java try: clojure, scala, f# nice to know:
groovy(for grails) javascript = no categories

~~~
musiic703
PHP is the first language I learned what is so bad about it? I think its
pretty robust language.

------
noldornoldor
What about javascript ? Development of various JS frameworks and languages
build on the top of JS is fast nowadays.

------
LarryMade2
a) Whatever gets the job done.

b) The one everybody will talk about is whatever one was used to build the
coolest site.

i.e. Wordpress, Flickr, and Tumblr were written with PHP

Though I think Javascript is probably universal to what makes a lot of the
cool sites cooler. Maybe CSS3.

------
musiic703
What I would like to know is, how do you determine which is better? Is it
speed or something else?

------
copiga
i still love C. the idea of a yearly programming language is confusing though,
are "last years languages" suddenly useless? or is it a personal learning
thing?

~~~
musiic703
who knows I'm with you

------
Randgalt
I'm currently infatuated with Clojure.

